# Replacing Jp MFD with UK/USA MFD



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi All

I don’t want to bring up the age old question about changing the MFD language, but as an alternative to waiting for someone to figure out how to re-code the language script and files, Is It possible to completely replace the Japanese MFD with a UK or American spec one? I’m looking to purchase a GT-R but most are Japanese Imports and the thought of paying so much money and not getting the most out of all the electronics that the car has seems daft to me. I know its around $5,000 for the replacement unit but will it work if I buy one?


----------



## Johnny69 (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay I have the same problem Jap import R35 did you get the language sorted.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

From what I've read about the R35 MFD, it seems to be all software based and stored on the harddrive.
I've seen topics on here about reimaging the harddrive (mainly to increase storage space for music).
So therefore it could be possible to reimage a jap MFD with USA or AUS software

I reckon that's the avenue to pursuit IMO


----------

